# What is your biggest horsey pet peeve?



## dapplesandgreys (Feb 15, 2013)

My two biggest pet peeves are pawing and when people say horseback riding isn't a sport. I can't stand it lol!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't mind pawing although it is annoying 

My pet peeve is when a horse puts his nose in my face and mouthy horses too

I hate when inexperienced people lie and nearly get hurt or get me hurt, just admit your experience and we'll all be safer and actually have an enjoyable time.

Or people telling me how to train my horse when thier horse is the one acting up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

People with more money then brains. A new aluminum trailer behind a brand new quad cab dually and a $5000+ registered pro trained horse, but can't put a saddle or headstall on right to save their ***! Or that pro trained horse turns into a dink because "it's gotta have treats and it only rears when asked to work so it's ok." Grrrrrrrrr y'all know what I sayin, some of y'all anyways I'd think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm with you on the people who lie about their horse experience. I've been hurt because of someone doing that and it ****es me off.

My other pet peeve is people whose horses have serious issues, yet they feel the need to pass judgment on you for what you do or do not with your horse. Or have no idea about horse training and try to tell you how to bring along your green horse. Sorry, just cuz it took a year to back your horse and get him to where you could ride him, and he STILL has training issues/holes, doesn't mean you can tell me how to train my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Parents who over-mount their children.
Parents who put toddlers on horses to take pictures.
People who have more horses than they can comfortably take care of.
Those who teach their horses to 'dance' in the worst ways possible.
Those who run down the breeds they do not own.
Those who place their horses in barbed wire fencing and then have to explain or try to fix the injuries.
Those who seem to constantly have 'accidental' breedings.
Stallion owners who do not keep their stallions properly fenced.
Parents who allow their kids to ride without a helmet.
Those who have to 'ask' if others think their horse is pregnant, without having called a vet.
Those who set themselves up as 'trainers', without having the necessary qualifications.
Those who 'borrow' tack, without first asking permission.
Those who purchase rescue horses of iffy quality, purely to breed.
Those who breed anything, as long as it is a pretty colour.

We see all this and more, in the horse industry, don't we.

Lizzie


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm with you on the people who lie about their horse experience. I've been hurt because of someone doing that and it ****es me off.
> 
> My other pet peeve is people whose horses have serious issues, yet they feel the need to pass judgment on you for what you do or do not with your horse. Or have no idea about horse training and try to tell you how to bring along your green horse. Sorry, just cuz it took a year to back your horse and get him to where you could ride him, and he STILL has training issues/holes, doesn't mean you can tell me how to train my horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I too have been hurt. I'm not judgemental. No one knows it all so just be honest with me. At least we can enjoy our time if your honest and I love to teach so instead of putting us at risk use the situation to your advantage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesRForever (May 1, 2011)

Lizzie did some great ones.

For me, I hate the girls under 20 who act like they fricking own the world. When I went to my first week of lessons at a high quality show barn, when I was 11, the other girls put a western saddle (I rode english) on my horse and intentionally left a loose girth (I usually tacked my own horse, but she wanted my help with something else). I tried saying something, but I decided to shut up and be polite. I was constantly bullied because I was "new," which is why I ALWAYS make an effort to talk to new kids at the barn. 

Other peeves:
People who assume they know everything about my background and riding
People who don't wear helmets on the ground and when riding because they think its uncool
Those who don't care to clean up horse poop
Horse that poos in the wash rack every time I go in there.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm...

-Mouthy horses
-Horses that have bad ground manners
-People jumping their horses too young/without enough flatwork
-Loud horses
-Overly nosey horses
-Horses that pee in the aisle 
-Rich, spoiled horse people
-People who buy horses that are way above their level
-People who have their trainers show their horses because they dn't thinm they're ready. (you and YOUR horse are supposed to be a team!)


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

With people it has GOT to be ...

"I haven't called a vet but my horse is sick. What do you think is wrong?"

With horses, poor ground manners. Drives me batty.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

countrylove said:


> I too have been hurt. I'm not judgemental. No one knows it all so just be honest with me. At least we can enjoy our time if your honest and I love to teach so instead of putting us at risk use the situation to your advantage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I fractured my ankle trying out a bat-crap crazy rescue mare for a new boarder at my old barn. She lied to the rescue about her horse experience in the first place to get the mare, then lied to me and my best friend about the amount of training the mare had (told us she was broke with tons of rides on her, just needed a refresher...in truth, she wasn't even broke to ride at all). Still have issues with my ankle two years later (it'll randomly lock up on me).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

People who have no idea how to act in a warmup arena. No etiquette, no manners, no clue, charging around without paying attention to everyone else.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

- people who don't put a lead rope or halter on their horse when the vet is there to examine it. It irritates the heck out of me and the doc to have to ask you to put a halter and lead on the horse. No, just no you can't possibly restrain with your bare hands a surprised and/or angry and/or painful horse when the vet actually starts to the job, that you called them out to do and your very sweet horse is going to be very ill if they stand there nicely naked for the procedure.
- that horse people attitude. You know the one where they act like they are gods gift to the equestrian world. 
- in horses, I hate pushy horses. They very easily become dangerous horses.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

When people who haven't done the research I have about colors or feed and tell me I'm wrong.
I also hate when people tell me my gelding is going to be lame before he's ten because I lightly started him as a two year old. 
I hate when people call me a horrible horse owner because my horses aren't blanketed or brought in every single night.
I hate when people think that because it's 30*F their horse is cold and needs to stay in or have a blanket, even though they're perfectly happy outside with a nice long coat.
I hate when people think that because it's OMG drizzling the horses NEED to come inside. Especially in summer. My horses love the rain in summer.
I hate when people say I'm horrible because if a short t-storm rolls through the horses stay out. Sounds hard but I'd rather lose one than a whole barn full, there's nobody home during the day to make sure our barn doesn't burn down.

I have so many. SO many.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

-People who don't give you the whole scoop on their horse before you ride it. I rode for an interview and asked if the horse cantered. They said yes. So I cantered it and we galloped off in an unbalanced frenzy of legs. When I finally got the horse under control, they said "He hasn't gone above the trot since he left the track. You're hired, by the way". I didn't take the job.

-Watching people how to unsuccessfully correct their horse when the horse turns and looks at them on the lunge line. I SO just want to take that horse and show them how to avoid that.

-BAD FARRIER WORK!

- In a horse....hm...oh, the way they try to lay down on you sometimes while you lift their leg. Hate that.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

kassierae said:


> I hate when people call me a horrible horse owner because my horses aren't blanketed or brought in every single night.
> I hate when people think that because it's 30*F their horse is cold and needs to stay in or have a blanket, even though they're perfectly happy outside with a nice long coat.
> I hate when people think that because it's OMG drizzling the horses NEED to come inside. Especially in summer. My horses love the rain in summer.
> I hate when people say I'm horrible because if a short t-storm rolls through the horses stay out. Sounds hard but I'd rather lose one than a whole barn full, there's nobody home during the day to make sure our barn doesn't burn down.


Hmmmm .... bad news for me. I'm well on my way to being a "horrible horse owner".

Ours live in this exact same environment.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Herd bound horses, and when they move away just as you're mounting.
Don't even get me started on people... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh gosh.. :lol: I have a ton of them, but I'll try to narrow it down.. lol

The people who buy their YOUNG child a YOUNG horse because they can "grow up and learn together!" 
When people don't completely groom their horse before tacking up. 
It makes me sick when people punch/slap their horse, or even jerk the lead rope around, and raise their voice, when it is "acting up."

When a part of my horse's mane flips over onto the wrong side :lol: (That might just be me being OCD.. haha)
When a horse has horrid ground manners. 
Horses that fling their heads.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm, saddles too far forward/back
Loose/tight halters
A curb bit on a horse that doesn't neck rein. 
Over schooling
Tie-downs 
Short lead ropes (how do you control a 1100 lb horse and stay safe with a 4 foot lead?)
Breed prejudice

A mouthy/biting horse ("he's just seeing if you have treats")
A horse that walks/runs by and kicks out at you
And a horse that walks through you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Horse People Issues

1. People that over exaggerate about their abilities, their horse's capabilities/issues, or your horse's 'issues'.
2. People who force their ways down your throat, or are extremely pushy.
3. People who do not brush their horses before they tack up!!
4. People who baby talk with their horses.. urgh
5. When people don't tack up their own horses ??
6. When someone puts thick pads under an English saddle
7. When someone has heavy harsh hands when they ride.
8. Halters that do not fit properly.

Horse Issues

Mouthy horses


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My horse pet peeves are biters/mouthy horses and horses with no ground manners because their owners won't discipline them ("But I might hurt her/him!").

Thought of another people pet peeve: people who won't discipline their horses and get mad at you for disciplining your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Big pet peeve:

People who don't want to learn......and never actively dissect ideas and theories...

That is the root of all evil in the horse world.....:evil:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

When my horses stand in a foot of mud (waiting for me to come get them) and do not come when I ask knowing darn well what I want (like come and get me if you dare, lol). 

People who corn dog (running their horse up my horses butt) me when riding.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> When my horses stand in a foot of mud (waiting for me to come get them) and do not come when I ask knowing darn well what I want (like come and get me if you dare, lol).
> 
> People who corn dog (running their horse up my horses butt) me when riding.


You'd hate me then.....I use other horses like fences and slide up their butts...:lol: sure encourages my horse to suck under
(no really, we usually 'call it'......reiners can be a little 'brave')


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Muppetgirl said:


> You'd hate me then.....I use other horses like fences and slide up their butts...:lol: sure encourages my horse to suck under
> (no really, we usually 'call it'......reiners can be a little 'brave')


That is a little different than someone just not controlling their horse, lol.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

"Its not me, its the horse."


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

People who get offended when you call a horse a breed they are not/think there are "lesser" breeds. For example, there is a warmblood thoroughbred cross at my barn and if I ever called it a thoroughbred cross the owner would be very offended. I don't care, he's still just as pretty as before!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

For western horses Teach your horse to neck rein.
When I ask a horse to stop I mean stop and stand still.
People that ride their horses head. You have legs use them teach your horse to respond to leg aids.
Horses that won't stand tied.
When you ride alone and your horse "talks" the hole time.
When I ask a horse to slow down and walk I don't mean trot in place.
People how think they are the best train/rider in the world and if you don't train or ride the same way they do your doing it wrong.
Train you horse to get in a trailer.
Peopel who lie about what their horse is when I come to look at buying it.
"All of a sudden and for no reason my horse...."


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

My pet pieve is my horse! Period! Lol. He is getting some bad manners! Its probably my fault. Yes im a beginner, you all can hate on me for buying a tb! Hes soo sweet to me never rears or bucks and listens great! Except recently, wen i ask to go to a trail ride, he refuses! I fight with him for hours sometimes until i get my way ! Grrrr.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> "Its not me, its the horse."


In some cases i feel this is true! If a horse doesnt have proper training.. It is him. My horse is this way with me. I can squeeze my leg into him as hard as i can, and he will ignore it! Its not always the rider! Horses do have a mind of their own.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> My pet pieve is my horse! Period! Lol. He is getting some bad manners! Its probably my fault. Yes im a beginner, you all can hate on me for buying a tb! Hes soo sweet to me never rears or bucks and* listens great!* Except recently, wen i ask to go to a trail ride, *he refuses!* I fight with him for hours sometimes until i get my way ! Grrrr.



UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM............ :hide:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> In some cases i feel this is true! If a horse doesnt have proper training.. It is him. My horse is this way with me. I can squeeze my leg into him as hard as i can, and he will ignore it! Its not always the rider! Horses do have a mind of their own.


And who's at fault there for not giving the horse the proper training?

Again.. not the horse's fault. 

Also you made a thread about this.. my advice is the same: get a trainer.. and then start lessons.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM............ :hide:


Yeah, ummmmmmm. Its annoying. I dont think im the only one with this problem.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> Yeah, ummmmmmm. Its annoying. I dont think im the only one with this problem.


Nope, you are not! Just had to tease ya is all, :lol:........ listens great but refuses, bah ha ha.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> And who's at fault there for not giving the horse the proper training?
> 
> Again.. not the horse's fault.
> 
> Also you made a thread about this.. my advice is the same: get a trainer.. and then start lessons.


Im also not a trainer, so in this case not my fault! People can say no its you its you but if im asking my horse to do something and hes either not doing it, or doing the opposite.. Its him. He is doing what he wants. Even if im just sitting there.. He will sidepass without me asking!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> Im also not a trainer, so in this case not my fault! People can say no its you its you but if im asking my horse to do something and hes either not doing it, or doing the opposite.. Its him. He is doing what he wants. Even if im just sitting there.. He will sidepass without me asking!


I didn't say you were a trainer.. I said you needed one.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Nope, you are not! Just had to tease ya is all, :lol:........ listens great but refuses, bah ha ha.


Sorry *used to listen great* used to do whatever i asked! Hes learning bad habbits.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I didn't say you were a trainer.. I said you needed one.


I agree. I also think my trainer should have taught him a little more than he knows. He knew walk trot canter stop and back. Ive taught him halt to canter and somewhat leg pressure. For 800$ i should have gotten a little better of a horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry, ItsNOWandFOREVER, but every time you get on a horse, you are training it. Training it to listen to you or not, training it good habits or bad habits in what you will or will not tolerate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Sorry, ItsNOWandFOREVER, but every time you get on a horse, you are training it. Training it to listen to you or not, training it good habits or bad habits in what you will or will not tolerate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dont tolerate anything! I will not accept my horse to be an ***! Thats why i fight it out with him, if i cant physically ride it out, i roundpen for a half hour!! He just, annoys me. Lol. I think i need a nice 15 year old calm trail quarter horse. Something easy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> I dont tolerate anything! I will not accept my horse to be an ***! Thats why i fight it out with him, if i cant physically ride it out, i roundpen for a half hour!! He just, annoys me. Lol. I think i need a nice 15 year old calm trail quarter horse. Something easy.


Honestly? As a beginner? Yes, you probably do need something older, better trained, and with more miles on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Honestly? As a beginner? Yes, you probably do need something older, better trained, and with more miles on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know! My biggest problem is im afraid. Afraid to fall off. Idontknow why! Also, i love him and thinking about getting rid of him is upsetting. Also, the barn manager says its too much drama and i cant get rid of him and get another. She says its not the horses, its me. Ive had 4 so far and all were just not good for me. She wont let me get a new one, well she wont let me bring the new one to her farm atleast! Idk what to do:'(


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 4 horses, well, I think you better get some lessons and training on this one and make a go of it. Just think how wonderful it will be to look back and say, wow, look how far we have come.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> I know! My biggest problem is im afraid. Afraid to fall off. Idontknow why! Also, i love him and thinking about getting rid of him is upsetting. Also, the barn manager says its too much drama and i cant get rid of him and get another. She says its not the horses, its me. Ive had 4 so far and all were just not good for me. She wont let me get a new one, well she wont let me bring the new one to her farm atleast! Idk what to do:'(


Afraid to fall off, so you go out and buy a 17hh green OTTB? Who is helping you pick out these horses?! I'd fire your trainer, find a new barn, maybe lease a quiet trail horse and take lessons for a while, and start fresh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Afraid to fall off, so you go out and buy a 17hh green OTTB? Who is helping you pick out these horses?! I'd fire your trainer, find a new barn, maybe lease a quiet trail horse and take lessons for a while, and start fresh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol i got him free. And my trainer picked him out for me. Haha. He never raced. Was trained to but never did. He really was never a problem until recently. First horse: 3 yr old tb mare. PROBLEM. Lol, i know imm dumb!!!!! 2nd horse: 7 yr old paint gelding. LAME. Very lame and bucked. Now this one. Also a stb mare very sweet, couldnt canter. Soo.. Ugh. I found a horse i loveeeeee but barn owner wont let me ! I love my barn. The people, the trails!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ItsNOWandFOREVER said:


> Lol i got him free. And my trainer picked him out for me. Haha. He never raced. Was trained to but never did. He really was never a problem until recently. First horse: 3 yr old tb mare. PROBLEM. Lol, i know imm dumb!!!!! 2nd horse: 7 yr old paint gelding. LAME. Very lame and bucked. Now this one. Also a stb mare very sweet, couldnt canter. Soo.. Ugh. I found a horse i loveeeeee but barn owner wont let me ! I love my barn. The people, the trails!


I'm not even sure what to say to this, so I'm just gonna shake my head and walk away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

This whole situation is disastrous and I honestly hope this is not for real. 

Dear *ItsNOWandFOREVER, *if what you tell is true, it would be best if you sold the horse and found a new lesson barn with a good trainer and solid, broke, beginner safe horses. Then train. Train a lot. Be open to understanding and admitting your own mistakes and impact to the horse, and not blaming the horse, the trainer and everyone else for the things you actually do wrong. 

And no, chasing the horse around in the roundpen sometimes hours after he (naturally) misbehaves in the trails does not show any understanding in horse training and psychology.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

hello thread hijack how are you? all joking aside, I agree that its no fun when you send a horse for training and it comes back with bad habits. It has happened to me. Sent a horse to a trainer, was told he is great can do level two dressage. Got him home, tacked him up, mounted up. He took a step forward I pulled back to ask for a whoa because we don't walk off when our rider is not yet settled. He reared. Asked the trainer and was told "I ride him in a kimberwick and I lunge him for 1/2 an hour before riding because he bolts if I don't." So, with time, persistence and no small amount of motivation we worked through that. He now rides nicely in a snaffle, does not require lunging (actually does better without it) and my trainer says she sees a world of difference in the horse I brought to her a year and a half ago. Which is interesting because in that time we have had at most 10 lessons. So, my advice is find a new trainer to work with you. If you are new find a horse that is calm and going to build your confidence. If a horse goes from perfect to snotty/dangerous its a good idea to investigate the horse and yourself. A horse can out out because its painful or because its getting away with things and making up the rules.


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Saranda said:


> This whole situation is disastrous and I honestly hope this is not for real.
> 
> Dear *ItsNOWandFOREVER, *if what you tell is true, it would be best if you sold the horse and found a new lesson barn with a good trainer and solid, broke, beginner safe horses. Then train. Train a lot. Be open to understanding and admitting your own mistakes and impact to the horse, and not blaming the horse, the trainer and everyone else for the things you actually do wrong.
> 
> And no, chasing the horse around in the roundpen sometimes hours after he (naturally) misbehaves in the trails does not show any understanding in horse training and psychology.


Ok, seems like ur being rude. Sorry im not you and your perfect horse! Im open to understanding anything! Seriously. I admit im a beginner and yeah i make mistakes. But in this situation, my horse is acting up! Im not making him act up. And im correcting him about it. AND YES IM DOING IT WEN HE
MISBEHAVES! Which is why i FOUGHT WITH HIM FOR A WHILE! If i didnt correct him IMMEDIATELY, i would have gotten off and put him back to eat hay. But i didnt do that. Youre not even listening to what im saying or anything, you just want to hear yourself talk about how awesome you are with horses. Stop being rude to me..


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

rookie said:


> hello thread hijack how are you? all joking aside, I agree that its no fun when you send a horse for training and it comes back with bad habits. It has happened to me. Sent a horse to a trainer, was told he is great can do level two dressage. Got him home, tacked him up, mounted up. He took a step forward I pulled back to ask for a whoa because we don't walk off when our rider is not yet settled. He reared. Asked the trainer and was told "I ride him in a kimberwick and I lunge him for 1/2 an hour before riding because he bolts if I don't." So, with time, persistence and no small amount of motivation we worked through that. He now rides nicely in a snaffle, does not require lunging (actually does better without it) and my trainer says she sees a world of difference in the horse I brought to her a year and a half ago. Which is interesting because in that time we have had at most 10 lessons. So, my advice is find a new trainer to work with you. If you are new find a horse that is calm and going to build your confidence. If a horse goes from perfect to snotty/dangerous its a good idea to investigate the horse and yourself. A horse can out out because its painful or because its getting away with things and making up the rules.


Im so sorry about that. I didnt mean to do that.. Thank you though, youve been the most helpful and nicest to me! Im just here to enjoy horses and the while learning experience and it seems like my horse is just bringing me back to the beginning.. :/


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

No horse just randomly acts up because they are "bad". He is not intentionally "bringing you back to the beginning" and he is not the cause of your problems. They either do it out of pain, or out of dominance, and, if it comes from dominance, then it comes through the lack of skills/training in the rider. As simple as that. By the way, I haven't said a word about my own practices with horses or my horses, so just try to calm down and look rationally at all the good advice experienced people have already given you in response to several of your posts in this forum. In time, it will just come down to very dangerous situations and the decisions you will have to make will be much more unpleasant.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

* okay I intended to say "act out" not out out in my post.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

HELLO DRAMA! It'sNOWandFOREVER, I'm fairly certain nobody here is trying to be rude to you. You are caught up in a particular situation and people on the outside will always see something differently than how you see it from the inside. That applies to many aspects of life (like bad relationships, for example). Sometimes people come across more harshly than you'd expect and therefore you will feel offended at times. Really, they're trying to help you even if it doesn't seem that way.

Anyway...huh.
Horses with no manners.
People who pretend they know everything.
Breed/gender/discipline discrimination...that's a big one for me...

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow with some of the pet peeves you all have. It's a wonder you like horses at all. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NOWandForever..... you have said MANY times that your horse annoys you. That kind of emotion is not allowed around horses. They don't understand it.. nor do they quite get frustration. It just confuses them.

To me it sounds like your horse is very confused.. possibly scared because when you FAIL to correct them in the right way (and as a beginner it will take MANY attempts until you get it right) then they learn NOTHING about what you wanted to prevent. They either do it again, but bigger because they're trying to communicate to you that there is an issue.. or they react negatively in a different way. 

You need help. We aren't being mean.. you and this horse are going to end up in hot water unless you get a trainer.

And if you still find your horse annoying afterwards, then you should probably sell him and then lease a really nice horse, take lessons, and learn how to be around horses so that when you DO get another one.. it isn't ending in such a disaster.

And Saranda does not think she is better than anyone, or that she just wants to talk. She's trying to help.. as am I. I'm just a little more stern because I can tell you are quite stubborn :wink:



Critter sitter said:


> Wow with some of the pet peeves you all have. It's a wonder you like horses at all. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine are mainly with people!!! GRRRR haha!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

People who don't understand arena etiquette and don't follow the basic rules of courtesy when sharing an arena.

We've been at shows in the warmup arena and had people cantering around out of control running into other horses and acting like they own the place when there are 20-30 other riders sharing the same space.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is "Pet Peeves" thread. Personally, I hate pet peeves threads. I have yet to see one that didn't devolved into ugliness.

In any case, NowandForever and the others, I am going to ask that you leave this discussion for now. NandF has a thread up to discuss her gelding. Please take your advice there and cease the thread hijack.

thanks,
now back to your carping . . ..


----------



## Madamefifi (Sep 15, 2012)

Um. OK.

*clears throat*

I don't have any peeves at all with my horses, yet. I am in the Horse Honeymoon phase I guess. But I am really starting to get irritated with people who ask to bring their children over for pony rides, like we are at the State Fair or something. These horses are not broke! Yes, they are calm and the gelding at least is very compliant and friendly but that does not mean you can chuck a toddler on his back and expect him to amble around in a circle or even hold still. In fact I am not crazy about the toddlers being around these horses at all, I trust them but not your kids, so sorry.


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Dogs! Dogs in the arena. Dogs on unleashed on horse trails. Dogs around shows. Dogs within 20 feet of my horse. Keep your dog away. I don't care if you say its trained. I don't want it near my horse. This comes from a dog groomer that loves dogs very much. Unless I'm moving cattle I don't want the around me while I'm with my horse. I've seen too many dogs chase horses and get killed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I dislike people that have a blatant disregard for you and your horse as they speed by you and blow past stop signs intended to slow down traffic. I've seen too many of these individuals almost collide with my friends on their horses and not even give a care for anyone's safety. I hate aggressive dogs off leash that come to attack your horse whilst riding with no owner in sight. Been unseated three times by these type of lovely pooches. I dislike getting run over then cut off at high speed by other riders who can't control their horses. What I do like is a great ride without any drama.


----------



## Horse racer (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok....It'sNOWandFOREVER...you chase your horse around an arena when he misbehaves??? I don't see how that will help him...he probably thinks you're chasing him to kill him...and if he doesn't know what he did wrong then he's not going to understand why he's being chased or "punished" so it's not going to correct his behavior. And you're afraid to fall off, yet you say your horse will never buck or rear? If you've had 4 horses and none of them are "right" for you, then it is you. Now, I'm not trying to be rude or mean, and neither is anyone else. We just want you to be happy with your horse . He's acting up because that's all he knows how to do. That's normal for him, he doesn't know how to act any other way. You have to put yourself in the horses shoes to get to the root of the problem. You need to see why he is acting up, and then fix that problem. And, as you've stated before you are not a trainer, and you need one. TB aren't beginner horses either. I LOVE TB's, but I'm a beginner which is why I'm not even going to consider getting one until later down the road. But, since you have this horse, you need to work with what you have. I hope you and your horse work it out and become an inseparable team and friends. After all, that's why we all love horses and own one. You need a trainer. That's all that can be said.

Oh, I would recommend going on Amazon and ordering a book called "Considering the Horse" it has helped me greatly, by putting myself in the horses shoes and figuring out why horses act the way they do and how there problems can be fixed from catching horse to ground manners to riding problems. I think it's only like $8...anyway, good luck.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Not going to respond to some of the comments below.... *shrugs*

Okay so here are some of my other Pet Peeves...

-Reckless drivers on the road who don't even bother to do anything (like what Paintlover mentioned). One time I almost got hit by a car on a trail ride with a friend. My horse spooked at something, not sure what, and jumped to the left a couple feet (we were on the right side of the road) and right then a car NEARLY hit me. I even felt the car lightly touch my foot. 6" closer and the horse and I would've been in some big trouble...He didn't even bother to stop to see if we were okay. The funny thing is too is that when we reached our destination I swear I saw THE SAME CAR that almost hit me come towards us. He just waved. I gave him the most confused, puzzled look ever. Lol.

-People who think that my horse is a free pony ride.
-Kids on dirt bikes who try to purposely fly down the dirt road to scar the horses.
-People who act like they've never seen a horse before.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh I have another one

People that assume a horse is a horse is a horse.. or they can gallop off into the sunset.

Even if you are the best rider in the world, you still need to learn to adapt to the horse you are riding. Some are more sensitive..some aren't as far along in their training.. and for goodness sake not every horse out there is a tie and gallop away kind of horse. My horse would bounce like a bunny if you gave him the typical "run... NOW" cue.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

people that fly by you on the trail, then get in front and slow to a crawl, then to put icing on the cake 9 times out of 10 will turn around and tell you their horse kicks,


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

My biggest pet peeve is when people are like "o its just a horse" no its not just a horse its my best friend


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, back to the topic... My main peeves are:

* People who always blame the horse or the surroundings regarding their own lack of skills.

* BOs who try to micromanage everything you do with your horse and how you do it.

* People who disregard horse psychology and physical needs, and treat them only as bio-mechanic means of transportation and sport.

* Horseflies and ticks...


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Not closing gates when all the horses are out of the pasture OR someone now sweeping up after themselves.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'll fitting tack, then blaming the horse on how badly he is acting....maybe if your saddle wasn't digging into his shoulder (or whatever the case is) he wouldn't act that way


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

My pet peeve is non-horse people questioning why I do something as if they are some sort of expert or have the best advice in the world...

For example, some statements in just the past week:
"Why do you lease a horse? That's such a stupid idea just buy your own you're wasting money!"
There is a reason I'm leasing! I want to care and ride for a horse but my situation doesn't allow me to have my own right now. Bug off!

Or

"Why are you so picky? Just buy a horse and ride it!"
Not every horse rides the same! They don't all have the same training!
GRR!

Ok I'm better now.


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate horses that bite! I will not have one ever again. I also hate horses that swing themselves away once you are on the mounting block and about to get on. I've had two horses come to me with that habit and I backed them up into yesterday. They stopped it after a few rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

95% of my problems are horse people problems...and the other 5% stem from people not properly caring for their horses. (I'm going to try not to use the word hate here...)
First, I STRONGLY DISLIKE people who are superior. Especially over beginning riders. 
2) People who assume it's okay to pet any horse. (Would you pet a dog you didn't know on the street?)
3) People who never praise their horses
4) People who are impatient with their horses
5) People who leave ANYTHING in the aisle. When you're done, the only way people should know that you were there was your clean horse.
6) People who override their horses
7) People who hit their horses in the face
8) People who tighten their horse's girth too fast. No wonder their horses are girthy!
9) People who don't get after their horses for misbehaving
10) People who make excuses for their horse's misbehavior
11) People who blame their horses for everything. 
12) People who own a horse but don't care for it other than riding it

And now, horse problems caused by people...

1) Horses that walk away from the mounting block before you're on.
2) Horses that won't stand. In the crossties or while you're on their back.
3) Mouthy horses
4) Horses that invade your space
5) Pushy/bossy horses
6) Horses that use you as a crutch when you pick out their hooves

And there are plenty more where that came from...


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Something I've noticed on forums, is that people will ask for a critique on their horse but after many have wasted their time giving the owner their thoughts and/or what the horse might or might not be suitable for, the OP never comes back with a word of thanks. I suspect many just want everyone to say wonderful things about their horses. 

Same with people who ask for help privately, to find them a horse or do pedigree research. I get this a lot. After spending/wasting my time, I never hear from them again. Just a little word of thanks, goes a long way.

Lizzie


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

Its probably already been said but people bashing other disciplines. Like speed eventers bashing western/English pleasure, jumpers bashing western riding, vice versa and everything in between! Each class holds a great deal of difficulty, no matter what it is, and if you've never spent a real amount of time training in that field, you have no room to talk! Rant done


----------

